# Moving to Dubai from the USA in June 2013



## bburke73 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,

I'm moving to Dubai in June 2012 with my wife (she will eventually work, but would be entry level stuff, non-college graduate). The wife would like to get a 3 bedroom apartment or villa, and I'm targeting the area along Sheikh Zayed Road from Downtown Dubai to the Palms as the preferred housing area. Truthfully, we're more inclined based on research to live close to the beach (JBR) or Jumeirah Park, or something in between like Um Sequiem. 

My company in the US formed a joint venture with a UK Fuel brokerage firm headquartered in Dubai. My US company has never placed anyone overseas before on a commercial contract--I will be the first. My company has asked me to put together a salary package for Dubai, present it, justify it based on market research, salary surveys, etc., to determine fair and reasonable. All well and good, except that I'm not an HR person and as such is not my core expertise, so I simply don't know what a reasonable salary (annual/monthly) should look like in US dollars.

So, my details: I am a Logistics Program Manager based in Washington, DC with 16 years experience. Former US Army Logistics Officer (8 years), a stint with Target Stores (Distribution Group Leader), background is Transportation, Distribution, and Supply Chain. In current role in the US, my company goes after US government contracts, and I support those efforts by taking US Government Agency Requests For Proposal, analyzing the requirements, determining the required labor, materials, equipment, etc., perform market research to cost these things out (basis of estimate), develops subcontractor statements of work and analyzes responses to same for award of work to a sub, perform in country supply-chain analyses when proposing new work outside the US, develop execution strategies, and contribute to writing the proposal and our win strategies/win themes for winning the contract. I also assist with business development efforts by knowing current clients and using that knowledge and relationships to identify new pipeline opportunities. Lastly, I manage existing logistics programs within the company (contracts) and monitor spend, current operations, hiring and recruiting (with support form respective functional area staff), etc. 

Credentials: BA in History, MPA, MBA (Supply Chain and International Business). My current DC Salary for this work is $139,000 per year ($11,583/month), gross.

In my new role in Dubai, I'll be working directly for our new joint venture company as part of a 6-person Sales/Bus Dev/Operations team, and will be the sole representative in Dubai for my US company. My duties will be similar to what I do in the States, but will have a larger share of business development duties as we'll be focused on growing commercial and sovereign opportunities for long term fuel provision contracts in Iraq, along with periodic travel into the country to pursue sales opportunities.

So, for a Program Manager in Dubai, performing this kind of work, I'm trying to determine the appropriate salary ranges for a US Expat with my background and experience, what a typical package consists of with regards to housing stipend/allowance, auto lease allowance, etc. So far, based on my own research, these are the figures I've come up with as the ranges of my proposed salary package--I would appreciate any assistance or advice, websites for additional research, or even a smart recruiter referral who knows the market and who could help me craft an appropriate salary package proposal for my company as a starting point in negotiations.

USD-AED Conversion Factor = 1:3.65

Base Salary Range (USD)(Monthly): 
$15,000-$17,000 ($180,000-$220,000 per year) 
AED 54,750-65,700 (657,000 - 788,400 per year)

Housing Subsidy (USD)(Monthly): $4000-$6000 ($48,000-$72,000 per year)
AED 14,600 - 21,900 (175,000 - 262,800 per year)

Transportation Allowance (Auto) (USD): I have not researched this yet.

Thank you again for any assistance, referrals, advice offered, and comments as to whether I am even close or int he ballpark.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I moved here from DC and certainly didn't get to double my income (and take the tax break) but great if you can get it - good luck! :clap2:


----------



## bburke73 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Simey. Without disclosing income, what sort of package did you come over with, such as a housing stipend, automobile stipend, etc.? I'm trying to figure out what the norm is, knowing that it's often industry dependent, experience level dependent, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## orangeandwhite (Apr 10, 2012)

Seems like a reasonable increase for the relocation. Your salary should be based on the responsibilities of the new position then take into account hardship location and cost of living increases from your current base. I moved from NJ and was given around 25% bump to salary for those two items. Your housing range is wide. i would recommend you lean toward the high end as they are a lot of hidden costs of living in Dubai. DEWA, Chiller bills, Housing Tax, etc...it really adds up if you want to live in a villa. You should ask for a company car and a monthly allowance. You can find 3 BR apartments for lower price then a villa. Keep in mind as US citizen you have to pay taxes on all those allowances also. These should be grossed up for taxes too. I highly suggest you use a relocation service to help you build your salary and allowance package. There are many firms out there that do this for HR departments around the world. You can give them your criteria and they can give you a recommended package.


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Hey,

I am also from the DC metro area (NOVA) and thinking of moving to the UAE or some place else in the GCC. The more I read some of the posts, the more I think I should stay put and continue to follow the American dream (which I think still holds true to an extent). Can you give me a candid opinion about your move and whether you think you made the right call in terms of money, savings and your overall lifestyle? A little bit about your background would help as well.

Frankly, if the package is not worth moving then I see no other reason to. Not a fan of the heat or of the culture.

Would appreciate your response.




Simey said:


> I moved here from DC and certainly didn't get to double my income (and take the tax break) but great if you can get it - good luck! :clap2:


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Bburke,

Everyone's circumstance is going to be different. I thought in my case it would be fair if I came out around even. The details follow from that but obviously will vary according to personal circumstances. In general, I don't consider Dubai to be a massive hardship. I viewed this as an opportunity. 

A couple of things to consider. It's possible for an American to be significantly undercut by an equivalently qualified person from another country because they won't need to pay income taxes and so can accept lower pay. On top of that, DC salary scales are on the high end in the US and therefore worldwide. It can make us seem expensive to an employer.

I think in general the cost of living here is comparable to DC. The reason why it seems higher is because a lot of expats gravitate toward the most expensive options. Imagine a person moving to DC and deciding the only acceptable housing would be an apartment in the Georgetown waterfront or house in a nice part of Potomac. If that is what you want (and I certainly agree that most do), then I might focus on that part of the compensation package. Also, as others have mentioned, there can be a lot of hidden fees. 

Some "perks" are pretty much necessities. Business class air travel is one of those. It's almost 15 hours to DC. Upgradable seats sell out rapidly. 

You didn't mention schools, but if you have kids you will obviously want the cost of private schooling included. 

You will probably need a tax accountant. Also, I'm not counting on the expat tax exclusion permanently. It's been cut before and I think given budget discussions in the US, it may be cut again. 

I don't personally know anyone who has a car allowance. Cars aren't expensive here and neither is shipping from the US if you prefer that option.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ExArab said:


> Frankly, if the package is not worth moving then I see no other reason to. Not a fan of the heat or of the culture.
> 
> Would appreciate your response.


Personally, I feel that if you already know that the only reason you would want to move is the package, you should not do so, because money can make you happy only to some extent, and if you hate every other thing, you will be miserable; we have a resident long-term poster in that boat.

The main question would be; how happy are you with your current job/lifestyle. If you are reasonably happy, no point in moving even if you get a better package. If you are in a dead-end job and/or fed up of multiple things and need a change, go ahead and make the move if you get a nice offer. 

American expats, as a very rough rule of thumb, tend to be less impressed with some of Dubai's "advantages"than Brits or Canadians; these advantages include the weather, cost of living and sometimes, standard of housing.

Northern Virginia is quite a nice place with not too extreme weather, multicultural, and lots of places to visit within a days drive. I know if I had a good job there, I wouldnt move to Dubai


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Northern Virginia is quite a nice place with not too extreme weather, multicultural, and lots of places to visit within a days drive. I know if I had a good job there, I wouldnt move to Dubai


As someone who grew up in NoVA, I support ^^^ above.

However, if the OP could get the package he is planning to propose then it could worth the move (i.e. great bump in salary + good housing allowance etc).

And as the first ex-pat employee for his company, he stands a good chance of getting the package since the company has no real past reference point to balance the cost / benefit.

From my side of the fence, it has been increasingly more difficult for me to transfer Americans to Middle-East since the company is trying to justify not increasing base salary due to ex-pat benefits BS... So it is refreshing to see it is still possible.

@OP, concerning the car allowance, the average amount is ~US$1000 / month, not including petrol.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

ccr said:


> As someone who grew up in NoVA, I support ^^^ above.
> 
> However, if the OP could get the package he is planning to propose then it could worth the move (i.e. great bump in salary + good housing allowance etc).
> 
> ...


I too came from NoVA after years of "commuting" here. I was the first internal transfer to overseas. I did not get a raise but I got about 150k dhs housing allowance per year and 4k dhs a month for vehicle plus moving support. I do not have a house in VA to support, just 2 cars and some furniture in storage. Americans arent as lucky as Brits relative to taxes.

The key is the housing package if you have no expenses back in the states. Live in the Marina or downtown areas and you will be surrounded by malls, shops, hotels, pubs etc. In Marina and JBR, add the beach. If you are close to the Metro and you will find lots of interesting places to explore, including old Bur Dubai and the souk areas which amazingly have changed little from 10-15 years ago.

If you have no kids yet, try to explore. ..desert, scuba, whatever you fancy. NoVA is a great place to be from and yes Dubai is certainly different. But take advantage of that and do the things and go places you wouldn't be able to NoVA. (I.e. avoid going to Cheesecake Factory and Chili's). Shop kocal brands, eat local foods abd youll save money which you can blow doing touristy things and clubbing - or not.

All I can write on my mobile for now....good luck!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> I too came from NoVA after years of "commuting" here. I was the first internal transfer to overseas. I did not get a raise but I got about 150k dhs housing allowance per year and 4k dhs a month for vehicle plus moving support. I do not have a house in VA to support, just 2 cars and some furniture in storage. Americans arent as lucky as Brits relative to taxes.
> 
> The key is the housing package if you have no expenses back in the states. Live in the Marina or downtown areas and you will be surrounded by malls, shops, hotels, pubs etc. In Marina and JBR, add the beach. If you are close to the Metro and you will find lots of interesting places to explore, including old Bur Dubai and the souk areas which amazingly have changed little from 10-15 years ago.
> 
> ...


And don't forget to meet people....not sure if you will encounter Emiratis in your work, but from working with government clients, there will always be a handful (maybe less) who will be interested in where you're from, and might share something about themselves. it is not like the previous generation...the older ones (ie 10 years ago and longer) were renowned for their hospitality to strangers or Western business partners. I think with being the minority now (though a wealthy, privileged one), I am sure they sense a loss of their community as it is overrun by expats. I do sense the change.

Bottom line is you can be in a boring place (Abu Dhabi comes to mind though I think it may be somewhat underrated) and meet lots of people and have great friends, or be in the most exciting place in the universe and be lonely. Get out as much as you can.


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> The main question would be; how happy are you with your current job/lifestyle. If you are reasonably happy, no point in moving even if you get a better package. If you are in a dead-end job and/or fed up of multiple things and need a change, go ahead and make the move if you get a nice offer.
> 
> American expats, as a very rough rule of thumb, tend to be less impressed with some of Dubai's "advantages"than Brits or Canadians; these advantages include the weather, cost of living and sometimes, standard of housing.


Now here is the dilemma. I am reasonably happy with what I do and what I make based on my experience. NoVa is a great area to live in and will continue to provide opportunities so I am not too worried there. And though its true that money does not make you happy but it can buy your trinkets that will make you happy . 
I think for most US expats who are doing well in the US, its a harder proposition to move to these so called tax free zones because we still have tax liabilities back home and it ends up being a little less lucrative for us than lets say the Brits or the Canadians.

My wife and I have no kids and love to travel. We like parts of the Middle East and its vicinity to Africa and Europe. I guess that is one of the things that lures me to the region. But I guess it all boils down to what I get in terms of the packages.

Sorry for the long rant, its a relatively cold and windy Sunday morning here and I don't feel like stepping out.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

We moved here from NoVA a year ago, and I don't regret it at all. Will we come out financially ahead compared to if we had stayed? Probably not, but in terms of life experience, doing the things we love, exposing kids to other parts of the world, etc. it all evens out for me. I love it here and every time I hear the words 'cold and windy' I'm glad I'm here 

The other parts of a package - travel allowance, relocation of pets, definitely tax equilaization, housing, our company takes care of gas/water/electric directly. You are right - money isn't everything. I love NoVA and will go back someday, but I'm in no hurry!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Apparently we have quite a little Northern Virginia club here!


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Alright


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Go Nats!!!!!!!!

And go Caps though they suck this year.

I'll go find my curly W hat tonight and my Strasburg jersey. Spring training is underway!


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you're designing the entire package, I'd suggest looking beyond just dollar amounts. There are a lot of benefits that can be very helpful for moving here. Here are some quick thoughts. Sorry if you've already thought of these.

- all your relocation stuff : a pre-trip for you and your wife to determine if you _really_ want to live here, moving or storing your belongings and car, pet relocation if you have one, annual trip home allowance (I think this might be required??), etc.
- housing: Rental agents or relocation company to help you find housing. In addition to the dollar amount, make sure your company will give it all in one go - rents here are paid a year in advance, although some places will take payment plans. Plus make sure they are paying for agent fees, housing fees, etc. 
- tax prep: have your company hire someone to do them for you. 
- some companies give hardship allowances, like paying for health or beach club memberships since that's where you can meet people
- school fees if you have kids: coming from the US elementary school fees will be a shocker for you ;-)
- we came with my husband's company and we were given a "relocation coach" for me to help with resume adjustments, learning about the work field in Dubai, educational options if I wanted to go back to school, or just where things are/what there is to do/etc. 
- we also received cultural training before we came and Arabic lessons after we got here. Not sure if you will need to use Arabic, but I recommend it! 

Good Luck!


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

KC1 said:


> If you're designing the entire package, I'd suggest looking beyond just dollar amounts. There are a lot of benefits that can be very helpful for moving here. Here are some quick thoughts. Sorry if you've already thought of these.
> 
> - all your relocation stuff : a pre-trip for you and your wife to determine if you _really_ want to live here, moving or storing your belongings and car, pet relocation if you have one, annual trip home allowance (I think this might be required??), etc.
> - housing: Rental agents or relocation company to help you find housing. In addition to the dollar amount, make sure your company will give it all in one go - rents here are paid a year in advance, although some places will take payment plans. Plus make sure they are paying for agent fees, housing fees, etc.
> ...


Excellent advice. This is what I call a value adding post. Thanks.


----------



## abbzia786 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello bburke
Would you be kind enough to provide an update on your relocation to Dubai and any idea in terms of the package and other concerns/recommendations that you have or had? I am moving from Chicago to Dubai and would like some feedback as such.
Thank you.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

ExArab said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am also from the DC metro area (NOVA) and thinking of moving to the UAE or some place else in the GCC. The more I read some of the posts, the more I think I should stay put and continue to follow the American dream (which I think still holds true to an extent). Can you give me a candid opinion about your move and whether you think you made the right call in terms of money, savings and your overall lifestyle? A little bit about your background would help as well.
> 
> ...


I concur with you 100%

You appreciate the us much more once you get here.


----------



## loveboat (Aug 4, 2013)

bburke73 said:


> I am a Logistics Program Manager based in Washington, DC with 16 years experience. Former US Army Logistics Officer (8 years), a stint with Target Stores (Distribution Group Leader), background is Transportation, Distribution, and Supply Chain. In


hello, i too have an extensive background in logistics and supply chain and been looking to move to Dubai. can u tell me what your experiences have been so far? i was trying to private message you, but there was no option for that.


----------

